# Thank you letter for Interview...



## jdd111168 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just had an interview with a recruiter/head hunter.  I'm not sure if I am supposed to write a thank you letter in this instance?  Any advice?  He is not part of the company he is recruiting for but owns the company that is hired to recruit people for other companies.


----------



## aimie (Feb 25, 2011)

I did. some job coaches say it is worth it I have been sending them. aimie


----------



## jdd111168 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Aimie.  I did end up sending one.  I figured it's better to do it and not need to than not do it and regret it!  Good Luck in your search!


----------

